# Tyler is a big brother...So Excited to Introduce, Trissie!



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

We are thrilled to announce our new addition, 15 week old Trissie, born August 28, 2015. Trissie means bringer of joy in Latin and that's just what she's brought to our family and will continue to bring. She's got an adorable personality. Extremely friendly, playful and affectionate--a real package. What a way to wrap up my Birthday weekend. I couldn't be any happier

While I was looking for an older pup based on the advice on SM, I had no results, but a couple of weeks ago I got a message from Heidi of Aria Maltese letting me know that she has a little girl who she was going to keep to show, but feels is going to be too small. Trissie is going to be about 4.5-5 pounds. The rest is history and I do believe that things are meant to be. 

I'm going crazy already trying to get Tyler to adjust--we're going on 3 hours so far since I brought her home. It will be an exhausting period time while they adjust, but definitely worth it.

Sorry, I don't know how to edit the pictures/rotate on the site!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello Trissie -

You are a little sweetie. Congrads. How is Tyler adapting to having a little sister?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Trissie is a doll! Love the name Kim!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Congrats on the new little baby. So much fun.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you Walter. I'm exhausted. We've been home for 3 hours and Tyler has been barking the majority of the time. He's also chasing her when I let her out of the pen. I think they both exhausted themselves. She's sleeping in her pen and he under my desk by my feet. I think it's going to be a long couple of days.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Congratulations Kim. Trissie is adorable and I LOVE her name.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> Trissie is a doll! Love the name Kim!


Thanks Sherry, and thanks for the support on FB xoxoxo


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Congrats


Thanks Mags!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

jane and addison said:


> Congrats on the new little baby. So much fun.


Thank you!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

pippersmom said:


> Congratulations Kim. Trissie is adorable and I LOVE her name.


Thanks Kathy...I love the name too. I'm so glad I stumbled upon it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh how exciting!!! Trissie is adorable! Congrats!!!!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Bailey&Me said:


> Oh how exciting!!! Trissie is adorable! Congrats!!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! Someone can keep a secret!! Trissie is adorable!! Congratulations on your new baby girl!!i love her name too!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a doll, love Aria pups. Congratulations! :cheer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I can't believe you kept this secret for so long. She is adorable. Believe me when I say, that I know how hard the first days are. I think MiMi tried to kill Fifi a few times. But, now all is well...sort of. I think Tyler will adore his little sister very quickly. Congratulations.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Congrats how cute. Give Tyler some time and all will be good. The next couple of days are going to be ruff.... oh I mean fun.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I can't believe you kept this secret for so long. She is adorable. Believe me when I say, that I know how hard the first days are. I think MiMi tried to kill Fifi a few times. But, now all is well...sort of. I think Tyler will adore his little sister very quickly. Congratulations.


LOL..only since 11/30. I just wanted to make sure the deal was sealed before making the announcement. Thank you. Tyler tried to pounce on her and bit her twice already. I'm worried because she's teeny tiny. Things are way better than when I first introduced them. We're going on 5 and 1/2 hours now. She's extremely playful and has a ton of energy. I'm hoping for the best. They are both very demanding for attention too! I have a feeling they're going to end up fighing over me--a lot...LOL!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

cyndrae said:


> Congrats how cute. Give Tyler some time and all will be good. The next couple of days are going to be ruff.... oh I mean fun.


LOL...I'm already anticipating no sleep and stress! I'm exhausted already...


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Trissie is adorable!!


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Congratulations. Try having them walk parallel together. That helped my two.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your new baby girl! So happy for you, Kim! She is so cute and what a great name. :wub:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Owww, wee.....a new baby in the SM family! How cute is she! Precious and a sweet name to go with her, she actually wears it well.

Welcome little Trissie, you are a real love bug.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

T...........Treasure she sure is:tender:

R...........really getting the puppy fever:smstarz:

I............I would loooove to get a puppy from Aria :happy:

S...........she, Heidi, is a wonderful breeder:aktion033:

S...........sweet Trissie definitely gets you on cloud:cloud9:

I............I will baby sit her, but not sure I'll give her back

E...........every auntie on SM wants to hold her and sugar kiss her:smootch:




Congratulations:chili:




.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim what a wonderful Christmas gift, a gift that keeps giving.
Trissie is precious:wub: I know little Tyler will have some days a head where he will be jealous but in time they will be best of friends 
Matilda and Maddie are the best of friends now, I'm so thankful we got Maddie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Trissie is adorable! Congratulations! I hope Tyler warms up to her soon.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your beautiful new addition to your family!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

linfran said:


> Congratulations. Try having them walk parallel together. That helped my two.


Thanks and thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Kim! Trissie is adorable! :wub:
How exciting! I bet she and Tyler will be best buddies before you know it.
So happy for you! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Kim what a wonderful Christmas gift, a gift that keeps giving.
> Trissie is precious:wub: I know little Tyler will have some days a head where he will be jealous but in time they will be best of friends
> Matilda and Maddie are the best of friends now, I'm so thankful we got Maddie


Thanks Paula. Hope you're feeling better. I hope you're right. Trissie is more receptive -- Tyler is trying to dominate--and he's more than twice the size of her!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Piccolina said:


> T...........Treasure she sure is:tender:
> 
> R...........really getting the puppy fever:smstarz:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sammy--love your poems!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Owww, wee.....a new baby in the SM family! How cute is she! Precious and a sweet name to go with her, she actually wears it well.
> 
> Welcome little Trissie, you are a real love bug.


Thanks so much Claire!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

lynda said:


> She is gorgeous. Congratulations.
> 
> View attachment 231897
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Lynda:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Welcome Trissie, I see you already have your own pink, cosy blanket.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Welcome Trissie, I see you already have your own pink, cosy blanket.


LOL...Brenda, I couldn't resist--they make it in pink with a little monkey and it says "Pretty Girl."


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

kd1212 said:


> LOL...Brenda, I couldn't resist--they make it in pink with a little monkey and it says "Pretty Girl."



that's sounds cute I'm sure she loves it.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> that's sounds cute I'm sure she loves it.


She seems to. It's snuggly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SM Trissie!
Don't let that small size confuse you . . . I think she will be a little dynamite!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

edelweiss said:


> Welcome to SM Trissie!
> Don't let that small size confuse you . . . I think she will be a little dynamite!


Thanks! Please, Sandi, I've learned that very quickly--I'm exhausted already and I need eyes on the sides and back of my head!!!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Omg so cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks so much!!!


----------

